# Why feather fletching on recurve?



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I've looked around and was unable to find an answer other than, just do it. So can anyone tell me the technical side of why feathers are needed on a recurve bow? Does design or type of rest make a difference?

It's been too long since I've been in the sport and can't remember the benefits of one fletching type or another.


Sorry if this comes up a bunch and I'm missing a thread on it. If you have one, please post it. Once again, sorry if this is a newbie mistake.


----------



## waiting4fall (Sep 20, 2007)

feathers compress along the shelf/riser as it moves forward upon release, the regains it's shape. Vanes will not do this, and will adversely effect accuracy. There is also a video that shows a guy using fobs with trad gear, & he is very accurate. I prefer a 4 inch shield cut, full right helical. That is because I use a double anchor system. For me the 4 inch is the perfect combination of length, weight contribution, & stabilizing properties. There are many different styles & lengths of feathers. However, you will have to sift thru all of the input you will get here, and see what works best for you. Enjoy the journey, it's supposed to be fun.

http://www.trueflightfeathers.com/facts.htm


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

AIUI....

If you're using an elevated rest, vanes should be okay. Shooting off the shelf it's supposed to work if you have perfect form.

When I've tried using vanes they bounced off the shelf and got torn off.

Feathers just work for me.


----------



## Lungwurm (Jun 19, 2012)

If you shoot off the shelf you will need feathers. If you have any other type of rest you can shoot plastic or feather.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

"Why feather fletching on recurve? "

Because the whole bird makes the arrows to heavy......


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok, now that's funny.

I figured the "Feathers only" came from off the shelf shooting. But kept hearing, "got a recurve then you need feathers". It seems like a record skipping (yes, I'm old enough to know what a record is).

thanks guys, nice to know that I'm not completely losing my mind...well, ok you got me on that one.


----------



## EthanJM (Jun 11, 2012)

You can even hear the vanes slapping against the shelf and riser during a release, shoot with feathers, then vanes, compare the sounds. Also notice how vanes are much more likely to wobble in flight. I use to shoot with vanes all the time, you can get good at it, or at least good enough considering how much wobble the arrows can often have. However, feathers are noticeably better.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

In my opinion, feathers should be used on every bow, not just recurves. Hard to beat the performance on feathers.....


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Because the whole bird makes the arrows to heavy......


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

As long as there is a shop close to get some cut or made up, I'll go with the feathers as suggested...unless I find a great deal on some cheap arrows. I hate having them done for me but I don't have the tools to do that anymore.


----------



## Wayko (Dec 22, 2011)

voodoofire1 said:


> "Why feather fletching on recurve? "
> 
> Because the whole bird makes the arrows to heavy......



LOL............ Note to self... not to be drinking anything, while reading posts.....now I have to clean screen after reading this one...LOL


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

BowmanJay said:


> In my opinion, feathers should be used on every bow, not just recurves. Hard to beat the performance on feathers.....


True. The only plus to vanes is price.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Fury90flier said:


> I've looked around and was unable to find an answer other than, just do it. So can anyone tell me the technical side of why feathers are needed on a recurve bow? Does design or type of rest make a difference?
> 
> It's been too long since I've been in the sport and can't remember the benefits of one fletching type or another.
> 
> ...


Here is MY OPINION.

Feathers are live, a wood recurve is live... or once was... and they complement each other. That is the aesthetics part of my opinion. On a practical point, feathers are vastly more forgiving, allowing you to shoot off the shelf with more confidence and accuracy than with vanes. Feathers are much more durable than are vanes IN MY EXPERIENCE... though if left in the rain will deteriorate... but shot into the lava... feathers forever... :grin:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ethan -

The only time you'll hear vanes slapping the riser, is if the arrows / bow haven't been tuned or the arrows are too stiff (tuned or not). With proper tuning, the shaftments (art of the arrow that has the fletching) should completely clear the riser, EVEN if shot off the shelf. In a lot of cases vanes can be quieter than feathers in flight. 

Now, I prefer feathers, but use whatever works better in a given situation. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

well, pulled the trigger on some PSE carbons with feathers...don't recall which model arrow. I'll be picking them up after work, hopefully I'll be able to shoot some...got to work on an RV tonight so I don't know if there will be time.

can't wait to shoot...I've been out way too long.

Thanks guys for all your help. Nice to find a helpful sight such as this...many thanks to Skiddz (actually his neighbor) and Drivinfast at Helifreak for pointing me to this site


----------

